# Godzilla- Unused Monsters...!



## Big Mom (Dec 8, 2010)

Which unused monsters in Godzilla would you like to see get a part in a movie/video game or something?


Unused Monsters:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ghost Godzilla- 

Deutalios- 

Dogolas- 

Gigamoth- 

Gryphon- 

Redmoon- 

Satan- 

Majin Tuol- 

Mogu- 

Hitodah-


----------



## Glued (Dec 8, 2010)

The Gryphon seems the most respectable


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 9, 2010)

Deutalios looks like a mogwai who had a few crumbs after midnight.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Dec 9, 2010)

Satan...


----------



## Yubba (Dec 9, 2010)

uh i thought a gryphon is goodish?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2010)

Wait, where are you getting these pics? I remember hearing Majin Tuol had never been designed, and Deutalios looks pretty advanced. I'm not saying their fakes. Im just curious.

The idea of Ghost Godzilla intrigues me, and Satan sounds 'lol' inducing.


----------



## megan8788 (Dec 9, 2010)

I would like to see Dogolas. I like this character very much.


----------



## John (Dec 9, 2010)

Gigamoth looks too similar to Battra. From the pics you posted I guess I'd go with Ghost Godzilla. I don't know the backstory on it, but I think it would be especially interesting if the fight was between the ghost of an earlier incarnation of Godzilla and a more modern day version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2010)

Ghost Godzilla. And that dragon, maybe. The art looks terrible but he looks like a flying dragon to me.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

for people who are curious what the context these monsters appearing would have been in.

Also Gryphon would have been in Zilla 1998.


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 9, 2010)

BrokenBonds said:


> Satan...


Me too!


MartialHorror said:


> Wait, where are you getting these pics? I remember hearing Majin Tuol had never been designed, and Deutalios looks pretty advanced. I'm not saying their fakes. Im just curious.
> 
> The idea of Ghost Godzilla intrigues me, and Satan sounds 'lol' inducing.



I got them from the Godzilla wiki. Toho had released some images, I think the Majin Tuol was a rough design of what another ex employie[the one who made Majin Tuol but never finished it] may have made him into.

Deutalios was from the movie, a deleted scene that never made the cut. 



megan8788 said:


> I would like to see Dogolas. I like this character very much.



Me too!



John said:


> Gigamoth looks too similar to Battra. From the pics you posted I guess I'd go with Ghost Godzilla. I don't know the backstory on it, but I think it would be especially interesting if the fight was between the ghost of an earlier incarnation of Godzilla and a more modern day version.




Gigamoth was supposed to be Mothra's brother, but never made the cut. He probably inspired Battra. 

Ghost Godzilla was the first Godzilla returning from the dead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, forgot he was supposed to be that rat thing.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 10, 2010)

Ghost Godzilla entertains me, but I think I'd have to go for Hitodah. Monster starfish?  Heck yeah, I'd watch it just to see what it could do. And I'm on an underwater kick due to a certain game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2010)

Ghost Godzilla would curbstomp starfish monster.


----------

